# Gastroscopy Question



## firstone (Jul 21, 2007)

How long should a gastroscopy take?. Looking at your stomach and taking a biopsy. Im starting to think that my GI is very incompetent and had hasten the procedure with me. Preparation took 5 minutes and the actual inserting to taking out the endoscope took like 15-30 sec... And when he pulled it out he pulled it REALLY fast.


----------

